# Windows 2000 Professional startet nicht komplett



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe auf einen älteren Rechner von uns ein neues System aufgespeilt, weil das alte gesponnen hat.

Zuerst einmal die Systemkonfiguration:
Board: ASUS P5A-B (Das B könnte auch ne 8 sein  )
CPU: AMD k6 2/400 (also 400 MHz) (Anzeige in Systemeigenschaften: AMD-k6(tm) 3D processor)
Festplatte: Quantum Fireball EX10.2A (ca. 10 GB)
Ram: 97828 KB, also 96 MB
OS: 2000 Professional Version 5.0 (Built: 2195 SP1) (Update gerade auf 4)
GraKa: Erazor 2
Netzwerk: Irgendwas von HP
ISDN: AVM Fritz

So ich denke das langt. Nun das Problem:

Ich komme mit dem Bootvorgang bis ans Ende des zweiten Screens (Der, auf dem das Win2k Log angezeigt wird. Blauer Bootbalken). Und an der Stelle, an der er mir eigentlich die Meldung "Windows wird gestartet" und den Anmeldbildschirm bringen sollte, bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz und nichts tut sich mehr. 
Auch die Festplatte gibt abundzu nur noch ein kleines Geräusch von sich.

Woran könnten diese Probleme kommen? 
Könnte es sein, dass es Probleme mit der GraKa gibt? Die Treiber hat Windows automatisch ausgesucht und hat sie auch als Erazor 2 erkannt. Zumindest steht im Gerätemanager "Erazor 2"

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mb fanste

EDIT:
So SP 4 ist drauf. Hat keine Änderung gebracht.
Hab jetzt auch mal die Sound- und ISDN-Karte rausgemacht. Hat auch nichts gebracht.

Was ich vorhin noch vergessen habe zu sagen.
Im Abgesicherten Modus klappt das Hochfahren ohne Probleme.

Wenn das mit 2000 NICHTS wird: Ich hab noch ein altes XP daheim. Läuft das überhaupt auf dem PC?


----------



## fanste (23. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Ich hab da mal ein bisschen mit den Startoptionen (F8) herumgespielt.
Wenn ich "VGA Modus aktivieren" auswähle, fährt er komplett hoch. Allerdings kann ich die Bildschirmauflösung dann nicht ändern.

Ich werd aus dem Ding irgendwie nicht schlau!


----------



## franz007 (23. Februar 2006)

Klingt wirklich sehr nach Grafikkartenproblemen.

Installier doch einfach mal den neusten Grafikkartentreiber vom Hersteller.


----------



## fanste (24. Februar 2006)

Hi,

So, nach langer, langer Suche habe ich endlich welche gefunden. Sieht sehr gut aus.

Jetzt gibt es schon das nächste Problem. Der PC startet ohne irgendeinen Grund nach kurzer Zeit (jetzt waren es ca 25 min) einfach neu. Könnte das etwas mit DEM zu tun haben ?

mb fanste


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ja könnte tatsächlich sein, dass deine CPU zu heiss wird. Dreht sich dein Ventilator denn? Falls ja, kannst du dir ja mal ein Tool besorgen, welches die CPU - Temperatur misst. Oder mal im Bios schauen, ob es da ne Anzeige gibt. Meines Wissens sind die allerdings ungenauer.
Auch ne Möglichkeit wäre : Spannungsprobleme. Dies kann zum Beispiel bei einem Netzteil passieren, welches kurz davor ist , sich gänzlich zu verabschieden und einfach ab und zu mal kurze Aussetzer hat.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## fanste (25. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Also die Temperatur, die ich vom BIOS angezeigt bekomme liegt bei ca. max. 35° bei normalem Betrieb. (Lüfter läuft)
Das Netzteil hat, so wie ich das sehen kann, eine Leistung von max 145 Watt.
Ich Rechner sind:
 - Mainboard mit AMD K6-2 400 MHz
 - Festplatte Quantum Fireball (uralt Teil)
 - Graka "Elsa Erazor 2"
 - Netzwerk: LAN
 - Soundkarte
 - Diskette und 2 CD-Laufwerke
 - 96 MB Ram

Könnte sein, dass es zu wenig Leistung ist. Das Netzteil, welches jetzt noch drin ist, hat früher ein Intel Board mit P2 266 MHZ beliefert, welches, so denke ich mal, weniger Strom braucht.
Werde mal das andere, zu dem ASUS Board gehörige Netzteil einbauen.

mb fanste


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Februar 2006)

Hängt natürlich auch von den anderen Komponenten ab, aber 145 Watt sind meines Erachtens für ein K6-2 400 wirklich ein bisschen wenig. So 200W sollten es schon sein.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

